# Polar Technologies Thermal Windscreen Covers



## roap

I have a Rapido 909M A Class and am trying to obtain a thermal windscreen cover. Both Silver Screens & Taylormade don't make one for a 2010 model yet. I have seen a web site for Polar Technologies that could supply one, has anyone got one of their covers and if so what is the quality like?


----------



## Friant

After speaking to the chap from Van Comfort at the Lincoln show I'm sure he said that they were now selling a range of Polar screens (possibly branded differently - I can't remember?)


----------



## zoro

Hi Friant.

Have a look at this link

Minster

Steve


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi, I have ordered a Rapido 990MHV and on the options section at the bottom of the "Technical Specifications" is an item "Winter exterior insulation" I think this is actually the screen cover you are looking for.


----------



## roap

Thanks Friant, I see Vanconfort offer the Polar brand on their web site. I found the brand on Minster Products web site, turns out Polar is part of the minster group based near Sheffield. Still don't know if the quality is as good as Taylormade though.

SaddleTramp, hope you enjoy your 990MHV as much as we do our 909M. I'll check with Brownhills about the 'winter exterior insulation'.


----------



## zoro

Hi roap 
Having used Taylormade before I can say that the Polor quality is as good if not better.

Steve


----------



## Friant

the Polar ones looked to be of a far superior standard than taylormade - they felt and looked expensive.I haven't used them so can't comment on the performance but knowing Van Comfort they will have chosen their range with care.Steve (from Van Comfort) has an eye for good products and if there are any problems he has a no quibble attitude.


----------



## roap

Thanks for the replys, looks like I'll be making the trip to Polar and will update the forum with my views.


----------



## SaddleTramp

roap said:


> Thanks for the replys, looks like I'll be making the trip to Polar and will update the forum with my views.


I would ring Polar first, they will send you a form to fill in which has various things about your MH and they will price you on it, They have already fitted them to Rapido's so they may actually have your design in stock, They are nice guys to talk to, I had one about 5 years ago on a Hymer, It was great quality.

I didn't realize Polar and Minster were one and the same so I didn't comment on quality at first.

The one we had had a window in the front that you could lower to let light in during the day and then just clip it back up at night.


----------



## roap

*Update on Polar Screens*

I visited Minster Products where the Polar screens are made to check that their Rapido template was the correct one for my 909M. They were very friendly and helpful and the template was spot on.
To place an order my details were passed on to Van Comfort, who retail the product. They contacted me to confirm the order details and a couple of weeks later the screen was delivered.
The quality and fit is excellent, highly recommended. The design is of the type where the central section can be lowered during the day. No excuse not to get out and about now!!!

roap


----------

